# KH and PH



## Roediger (30 Jan 2017)

Hello, everyone. i have a problem and hope you can help me.

i am using a KH / PH chart. it indicated my KH is at 0.5 where muy PH is which is 7.6

should I purchase these two products to help me bring up KH and GH?

http://www.seachem.com/equilibrium.php
http://www.seachem.com/alkaline-buffer.php

Thank you.


----------



## ian_m (30 Jan 2017)

Make your own, if you require higher KH.

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/RO.htm
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/water.htm


----------



## Victor (30 Jan 2017)

Don't worry about kh and gh. Most aquatic plants and annimals prefer lower levels.


----------



## dw1305 (30 Jan 2017)

Hi all,





Victor said:


> Don't worry about kh and gh.


I don't tend to worry too much, but I have hard tap water (I use rain-water in the tanks) so I can always add some tap.





Roediger said:


> should I purchase these two products to help me bring up KH and GH?


Either of Ian_m's suggestions, or you can just add a bit of calcium carbonate (CaCO3) if you want to add both carbonate (dKH) and general hardness (dGH). I like the "Oyster Shell Chick Grit" that they sell as a chicken feed supplement.

If you don't add any magnesium all ready? "Epsom Salts" (MgSO4.7H2O) are a cheap source.

cheers Darrel


----------

